

Obama Campaign Launches Document Archive On Scribd - trip
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/08/02/obama-campaign-launches-document-archive-on-scribd/

======
Maro
What's the point of having documents on Scribd? They could just have it in
HTML/text on their homepage. Scribd is stupid.

~~~
unalone
It's good if you don't have a domain of your own from which to host PDFs.

But Obama's got domain space to burn, so this seems more an attempt to draw
the tech crowd in, since techies influence other people. Almost like a Maven
trap.

------
prakash
Just because it's on techcruch covering a YC company doesn't mean it should be
on HN....

------
jackchristopher
I don't follow politics, but Obama _at least_ seems to have tech on his radar.
I couldn't find a thing on McCain's site.

A techie _may_ have Obama's ear, if he's on Twitter and Scribd.

~~~
vaksel
McCain said in an interview that he is completely clueless about computers. He
said he needed help to check his email. I wouldn't be surprised if McCain
still thinks internet is a series of tubes

------
anewaccountname
Can anyone link to the pdf?

------
ozsynergy
God please no... No obama/mccain spam on yc!

------
mick_m
No. of documents on climate change: 0

